# evacuation of uterus



## house (Feb 5, 2009)

Our patient had a spontaneous abortion and was scheduled for a D & C, but started passing tissue so surgery was cancelled.  Two days later she came into the office, and during the exam the doctor removed some additional tissue with a ring forcep and was sent to pathology. The cervix was already dilated.  I can not locate an accurate code for this procedure.  I have looked at 58100 but  not sure if this is correct.  Thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## trose45116 (Feb 5, 2009)

can you post what the notes state


----------



## amjordan (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't believe that 58100 would be correct.  How far along was she and what does the procedure note and pathology say?


----------



## house (Feb 5, 2009)

The patient was 10.3 weeks and the report stated exam today revealed a clot w/sml poc in uterus.  The path report also stated poc. Thanks!!


----------

